
In a Rare Move, EA Shareholders Vote Against Compensation Package for Top Exec - bdz
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/in-a-rare-move-ea-shareholders-vote-against-compen/1100-6480789/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Companies and boards should be asking themselves if exorbitant pay results in
exorbitant company performance, and if doesn't, consider paying less and
(maybe) lowering your standards a smidge for your executive picks.

I understand executives do have some influence, but the bulk of a business'
direction isn't due to executive leadership. The fact that Airbnb is doing
terribly in a recession will not change no matter the executive in charge.
Likewise, the fact that social media is doing stellar during lockdown is no
surprise either.

